# Newest Jig Stick - 350 Conventional



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Check out my new jig stick. I have been wanting a show stopper and I think I have come up with the perfect design scheme for my taste.

It is still unfished, but I have very high expections that it will perform very well. Just need to fill it with 80lb boat braid and go.

Specs:

Builder: Anglers Envy with Abalone Inlay
Blank: Spinal 350g
Reel Seat: Pack Bay

Reel: JM PE8 
Color: Gunmetal
Option: Limited Edition with silent docking



If you like conventionals, eat your heart out.


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

very nice. Congrats on the build


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

why are the eyes twisted? I have noticed this before but didnt have anyone to ask. I have a Paul Darby surf rod that has the tip eye twisted. I have been planing to go back and ask him (I didnt notice it when I bought it) but I never have.....David


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

When you apply pressure to a conventional overhead rod, each guide actually acts as a mini lever, causing the blank to actually twist one way or another. Most folks don't see this, because they aren't pushing the limits of their tackle, or they only see the broken rod. You don't have this with spinners, but get line twist as a trade off.

By acid wrapping the rod, it allows the blank to perform naturally while allowing me to use conventional tackle. It also allows the angler to use lighter blanks that will load under the weight of the jig, but still have the balls for the bigger fish when they come. Also, since the pressure is straight down, the rod doesn't twist in your hand when loaded, so its much easier on the angler.

Hope that helps explain it.
Jim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No Jim that didn't help could you please explain that again. No jsy messin with you, sweet lookin rod.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> No Jim that didn't help could you please explain that again. No jsy messin with you, sweet lookin rod.


I see now that the oil has stopped, things will start to clear off and I will have to come back down and take you school again. :chinese:

I might even let you take my new stick for a round or two. :tt2:

If your lucky. :thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

She's ready for a wind on. I guess this is only the 10th one of these limited edition reels ever made?


Almost full










LE #10










Builders Mark (Which I feel is a little overstated.) I didn't spec any different, but will for the next one. I have always liked cars with no logos. Yeah I'm a pain, but custom is custom.
Don't worry Kevin, I'm still in love with it. Overstated on this one is a relative term


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Those guides don't seem to be very stout. I am guessing they are Pac Bay. It looks like their are only two transition guides that take the guides from the top of the rod to the underside. I have always been intrigued by these spiral wrapped rods but figured there was some complex way of gradually turning the guides that was beyond my feeble mind. I think I will rewrap one of my Trevala rods using this spiral wrap. Thanks for putting up the pics.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

A couple jiggers came by tonight and helped me with a load test.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

...:thumbup: very nice - great looking set up. with test pic. i understand eye set up now. tight lines - hope you get to test it out on some fish soon. Poppy


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

POPPY said:


> ... i understand eye set up now.


Pretty cool isn't it. Acid wrap works well on trolling rods for your garden variety pelagics as well.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> A couple jiggers came by tonight and helped me with a load test.


So how do i get one of these made for me? What are my rod blank options? Guide options? Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Specs:

Builder: Anglers Envy with Abalone Inlay
Blank: Spinal 350g
Reel Seat: Pack Bay

Reel: JM PE8 
Color: Gunmetal
Option: Limited Edition with silent docking

http://anglersenvy.com/vertical-jigging


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! that's a nice looking set-up. Not one for copying other folks but that rig could make me reconsider. Congrats! Please elighten the novice and tell me what line you are using. I use Powerpro (spare me the abuse folks) and that's clearly something else...:thumbsup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

just purchased a new 200g custom this week, but my camera is acting up.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

L/D Max said:


> Wow! that's a nice looking set-up. Not one for copying other folks but that rig could make me reconsider. Congrats! Please elighten the novice and tell me what line you are using. I use Powerpro (spare me the abuse folks) and that's clearly something else...:thumbsup:


He filled it with 80# Daiwa Boat Braid.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

I sure could put one of those to use. Very nice!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*New Jigging Rod*

Very nice rod. My favorite colors.

That is a New Zealand Spiral Wrap with the two guides at zero or thereabouts. It makes your line lay closer to center of spool. You can tweak it and make the line lay where you want it to. C2


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

nice combo, dude! mighty nice.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

great looking build.


----------

